# Newbie - But bad news



## Fionafredfred (Jun 19, 2014)

We have just had our first meeting with the concultant today, nice lady BUT  

well got lost of bad news, they will try and extract sperm from partner  because due to a surgical procedure he cant ejactulate.  but the big but

I have to loose weight and get my BMI from 34.5 to 29 in wait for it  2 months ish...  well working that out its about 3 1/2 stone. 

the dear NHS say everything has got to happen before i turn 40 - which is November. I also have PSO  so have got to have that looked at again as well.

do miracles happen... it doesn't feel like it.

It seems i am never to have my body do the right thing and feel a child grow in me. 

I feel so down and empty.  dont know what to do


----------



## kimmibobs (Jun 26, 2014)

Didn't want to read and run. While I'm sure that wasn't the news you were hoping for, I hope the doctor was helpful and kind? I've found when I have something to focus on I'm a lot more upbeat - perhaps weight loss could be that for you? I did weight watchers a few years ago and found it really helpful, I'd recommend it.

You've come to the right place though, this is a lovely forum full of helpful people going through similar things to you - I hope it can bring you some comfort.

Kim xx

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi FionaandFred

First of all a big     and welcome to fertility friends

I've tried to put some links together to help you below.

Surgical Sperm retrieval information for you and your partner - CLICK HERE

I just wanted to check what you meant by PSO - do you mean you have Polycystic Ovarian Syndrome (PCOS) - if you do, we have a board on here with lots of support and advice CLICK HERE - I have polycystic ovaries and was treated with a drug called metformin to help improve the quality of my eggs

In terms of the weight loss, there are no easy answers. I lost 4.5 stone before I started my fertility treatments - I used weight watchers online, measured everything I ate and exercised regularly. You have to be determined and not cheat. I did have a few relapses 

We do have a weight management group on here - If you go into "profile" and "forum profile". Then "modify profile" and "group membership", you should be able to request to be added to the Weight Management board from there. If you have any problems let us know.

KA xxx


----------



## teammonkey (Apr 19, 2014)

Hi,

So sorry to hear your news   I am no diet expert by no means, but I have a BMI of 21 used to be a lot higher, I lost 4 stone, and have managed to maintain it, so any advise you need I am happy to offer!

May not be your thing but boxing is one of the best ways to lose weight fast, and in a class scenario is so much fun, a colleague of mine lost 2.5 stone recently doing it in a short period of time, combined with healthy eating. 

Any help I can be, I more than happy to help!


----------



## nikknakk (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi, 
didn't want to read and run. I'm sorry your have a rough time at the moment, I have PSO and had the same BMI and had to lose roughly the same amount of weight before my consultant would start treatment. I joined slimming world, which worked for me (i did have 4 months tho) and slimming world have a eating planning for women who want/need to lose weight while pregnant and breast feeding. 
I didn't lose all the weight I needed/wanted to, however the consultant could see how hard i had worked to get to where I had got, and had got my BMI under 30, which he was happy with. My treatment is on hold ATM due other stresses. 
I suppose what I'm trying to say is don't give up, I know it hard after being so overwhelmed with information in what is normally a short appointment, and it's not easy to pick yourself back straight away. Try not to worry about it too much, find an eating plan that suits you and is health for you, I found going to slimming world group was a good chance to have an hour for me to chat to others and it took my mind of falling pregnant and talking more about how I could make my favourite meals at home, which gave myself and DH something else work on together.  
It's easy to let getting pregnant and starting family take over, make some time for you, relax and try and find little goals as stepping stones to the finish line.

Sending lots of positive thoughts your way and a hug.
   
Nikki xx


----------



## Fionafredfred (Jun 19, 2014)

Thank you all for your very kind words of support.  Diet started today  although its alot of weight to loose in 2 1/2 months for the final go if any.

Where i live the dear NHS wont offer any find of treatment after the age of 40 and i turn 40 at the begining of Nov.  

will keep you posted.


----------



## nikknakk (Jun 25, 2014)

Aww send lots of positive vibes your way       

Good luck with the diet


----------



## Mrs_F (Oct 2, 2011)

Good luck fionafredfred - you've set your eyes on the goal, there's just a bit of hard work to get there... You can do it! 

ha have you (or your doctors) mentioned a drug called metformin? It is known to be very effective in PCOS women to help regulate periods, and also helps with weight loss. It does have some unpleasant side effects, but but is known to work 

Wishing you luck on the road Ahead x


----------



## Dramaqueen88 (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi there  

My BMI was very high on my first consultation too, over the past 6 months I've lost 3 stone, you'll be surprised how having something to loose weight for will give you motivation and will-power. 

I have PCO and take metformin, I really think it has helped with the weight loss, I would recommend asking your doctor. I had a few side effects but they went quickly, I take 3 x 500mg per day. 

Best of luck x


----------



## cookson17 (Oct 24, 2013)

I also have to get my BMI down ASAP. 

It is currently 33 and needs to be 30 - think I have about 16 pounds to lose........I have lost 7 but it feels like such a mountain to climb.


----------



## DollyBlueBags (Aug 5, 2014)

Hiya, 

I cant offer much ttc help as only just joined myself but what I can say is I have recently lost 5 stone VERY quickly using the cambridge diet. Its bloody hard but if you stick to it and follow the plan 100% you will loose a stone a month. Weight watchers and slimming world are the more healthier way of loosing weight but if your in a rush then I would definetly look into the cambridge diet. And dont let any one tell you its "bad" for you, I work in A&E and I spoke to the consultants I work with and along with my GP and they all said it was ok to do. 

good luck xx

I wanted to loose weight fast so I wasnt turned away for fertility investigations and I wasnt


----------

